# Recent Melbourne Herping



## richoman_3 (Oct 13, 2013)

just some of my more recent pics

start with the snakies


Little brown




Juvenile Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Juvenile Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Big brown!




Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Little tiger




Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Big tiger!




Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


And FINALLY! A white lipped snake

This one was about to shed




White-lipped Snake (Drysdalia coronoides) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


And this one was about to make me cream (well, it did)




White-lipped Snake (Drysdalia coronoides) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



White-lipped Snake (Drysdalia coronoides) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Now a few boring skink!




IMG_76544 by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



McCoy's Skink (Anepischetos maccoyi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Cunningham's Skink (Egernia cunninghami) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Was happy to find these glossy grass skinks




Glossy Grass Skink (Pseudemoia rawlinsoni) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Glossy Grass Skink (Pseudemoia rawlinsoni) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Couple'o frogs




Lesueur's tree frog (Litoria lesueuri) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Was happy too see some growling grass frogs yesterday




Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

They were basking along the creek like this




Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



enjoy, Nick


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice shots.

The first shot of the "BIG" Tiger has a fly on it.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 13, 2013)

Elapidae1 said:


> Nice shots.
> 
> The first shot of the "BIG" Tiger has a fly on it.



He wasn't too happy about it either, as you can see from his facial expression!

cheers


----------



## Stuart (Oct 13, 2013)

Stunning shots, well done.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 13, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Stunning shots, well done.



thanks mate!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome pictures! Nice herping for Melbourne, it took me years to tick all of those species off the list, and I haven't taken pictures anywhere near that nice of most of them. Nice work!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sdaji said:


> Awesome pictures! Nice herping for Melbourne, it took me years to tick all of those species off the list, and I haven't taken pictures anywhere near that nice of most of them. Nice work!


Thanks!
its taken me a long time to find a white lipped snake haha


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 15, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> Thanks!
> its taken me a long time to find a white lipped snake haha



It took me years! Once I found a couple of good spots it became easy though. I have still never seen one right inside 'Melbourne', but the closest I've seen them is pretty close (on the Mornington Peninsula, probably around where you saw some of your stuff).

I still haven't found as many as I'd like. I could go to Tasmania and find piles of them, but that seems a bit like cheating :lol:


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 15, 2013)

Nick !!! I sit here shaking my head in wonder whenever i see your pics, and the realization that you are only 16 makes me feel very inadequate in comparison, you have subject placement, depth of field, use of light and lense choice down to the level a proffessional shutterbug would be pleased with, i just hope that all the distractions that will follow in your late teens i.e girls, cars and alcohol will not make you put down the camera, I can see a huge future for you and your camera just as my Father seen a future for Jason Edwards when he was 17. I hope you are putting together a portfolio of your best work because IMHO you are going to be up there with the best, you know how good you are and so does everyone here, it would be criminal for you to lose interest in this field.  .............................Ron


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 15, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> Nick !!! I sit here shaking my head in wonder whenever i see your pics, and the realization that you are only 16 makes me feel very inadequate in comparison, you have subject placement, depth of field, use of light and lense choice down to the level a proffessional shutterbug would be pleased with, i just hope that all the distractions that will follow in your late teens i.e girls, cars and alcohol will not make you put down the camera, I can see a huge future for you and your camera just as my Father seen a future for Jason Edwards when he was 17. I hope you are putting together a portfolio of your best work because IMHO you are going to be up there with the best, you know how good you are and so does everyone here, it would be criminal for you to lose interest in this field.  .............................Ron



Thank you Ron, greatly appreciated  ..
the only thing that'll distract me from herping is richmond winning a grand final ! .. but that wont happen anytime soon so i should be safe!


----------



## cheekabee (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice as shots, jelly about the white lipped.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 21, 2013)

cheekabee said:


> Nice as shots, jelly about the white lipped.


Thanks akash ... so you should be !!


----------

